
Mikkel Svane, CEO of Zendesk called Freshdesk “A Freaking-RIP-OFF" - Aarvay
http://ripoffornot.org/
======
nfm
Dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3311496>

------
genieyclo
How did this get past the dupe filters?

